
Ask HN: What are the best books about Quantum Computing for beginners? - Biba
As I searched for Quantum Computing books, I didn&#x27;t have success to find the book that is written for non-technical person. For me, I understand the basics, but I have people around me who are not involved in Computer science and they are still interested to learn about Quantum Computing. Also, I found IBM&#x27;s videos very useful when I recommend them but still books are better structured in terms of learning the processes. Thanks.
======
zentropia
The classic book is:

\- Quantum Computation and Quantum Information by Michael A. Nielsen Isaac L.
Chuang

A bit gentler introduction: \- Quantum Computing: A Gentle Introduction by
Eleanor G. Rieffel

